#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Pattaya Longboat Competition Press Competition.

## dirtydog

*Pattaya Longboat Competition Press Competition.*


       On Friday Morning at Pattaya City Hall, Khun Sontaya, Former Sports and Tourism Minister chaired a press conference to announce the forthcoming Pattaya Longboat Competition which will take place at the Maprachan Reservoir between the 22nd and 23rd November. 

The event will be shown live on National TV Station Thai PBS and will also be shown live on local Cable TV. 

The event has been organized by the Chonburi Provincial Administration and the Rowing and Canoeing Association of Thailand as well as Nongprue Municipality and Pattaya City Hall and will feature competitors from six countries: Malaysia, Burma, Vietnam, Laos, Cambodia, Singapore, and Thailand. 

There will also be buffalo racing at the event which is one of the highlights of the local entertainment calendar. Spectators are welcome and if you require more details on the event please call the Pattaya City Call Center on 1337.

 



Pattaya One News

----------


## watterinja

These boats really get going - its a lot of fun to watch - except for all the surrounding drunkards.   :Smile:

----------

